# Echolot welche Auflösung



## lazy (1. Februar 2019)

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte mir ein neues Echo kaufen.  Mein altes sw Humminbird 565 ist doch sehr in die Jahre gekommen.
Leider bin ich noch unschlüssig ob ich ein Humminbird Helix G3 SI+ mit 9 oder doch lieber das mit 10 Zoll
nehmen soll. Eine ein Zoll größere Diagonale und statt 800 X 400 dann 1024 X 600 Pixel, sind das die ca. 400
Euro mehr wert ?  Eine Händler-Beratung wird mir vermutlich zu dem teureren Gerät raten. Habt Ihr
Erfahrungswerte die mir die Entscheidung leichter machen ? 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Februar 2019)

Da du vermutlich auf einem Bellyboot bist, würde ich das kleinere nehmen.
Nee im ernst. Du musst schon sagen, ob du es auf dem Schlauchboot am kleinen See benutzen willst oder auf dem Bodensee auf einem richtigen Kahn.
Eine höhere Auflösung zeigt natürlich etwas detaillierter an, jedoch wirst du auch mit dem nicht mehr Fische fangen, weil es höher auflöst.


----------



## lazy (1. Februar 2019)

Ich bin mit einem Terhi 400 auf der Tide Elbe und im Hafen sowie auf der Doveelbe (Stillwasser) unterwegs. Max. Tiefe 12 m.
Ich frage mich ob bei der Fischerkennung im Grenzbereich die höheren Auflösung entscheidend sein kann.


----------



## jochen68 (1. Februar 2019)

... ein größerer Bildschirm ist auch deswegen vorteilhaft, weil man besser mit mehreren Fenstern arbeiten kann.

(Ich habe meist zwei Fenster, eins mit engem und eins mit weitem Kegel am laufen. Ich denke, schon, dass ich so mehr Infos erhalte, was den einen oder anderen Fisch mehr bringen könnte. Bin aber auch auf tieferem Gewässer unterwegs.)


----------



## lazy (1. Februar 2019)

Ich werde wohl auch das Side Imaging oft benutzen. Habe damit allerdings noch gar keine Erfahrungen machen können und weiß nicht wie relevant die Auflösung beim SI ist.
2 Fenster parallel ist natürlich schon ein Argument für das Größere.


----------



## lazy (9. Februar 2019)

Hab mich für das 10 Zoll entschieden. Ist gestern gekommen. Nun muss es nur noch schnell Frühling werden...


----------



## Papke (22. März 2019)

Ich bin ebenfalls an einem neuen Echolot interessiert, mir ist auch das Humminbird Helix 9 Mega Si+ G3N in die nähere Auswahl gekommen, oder ein Garmin EchoMap CHIRP 9sv?
Für mich stellt sich die Frage welches der beiden das bessere ist, ist das Humminbird mit seinem Si+ klar überlegen oder ist es von der Auflösung her gleich zusetzten mit dem Garmin.
Nutzen will ich es auf einem Ruderboot auf eine Talsperre mit einer max Wassertiefe von ca. 45-50m und von einem Angelkajak auf einer Talsperre mit einer Wassertiefe von max 55-60m.
Vielleicht kann mir der ein oder andere dazu ein paar Tips zukommen lassen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. März 2019)

wir haben uns das lawrence Carbon gekauft...ist so was von goil….


----------



## Papke (22. März 2019)

@esox02 
Aber auch noch ne Schippe teurer als die von mir genannten, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. März 2019)

Papke schrieb:


> @esox02
> Aber auch noch ne Schippe teurer als die von mir genannten, oder liege ich da falsch?


na die Grundausstattung ist nicht soooo teuer aber wenn du alles sehen willst schon...


----------

